# Anyone Use These For Controlling Midi CC's?



## ChristopherDoucet (May 24, 2018)

My Behringer BCF2000 which I only use for controlling MIDI CC's just died. I don't really have the budget for a JL COOPER, so I'm looking at another Behringer. Have any of you out there used either:

Behringer X-Touch Compact - 
or
Behringer X-Touch Extender-

I would rather find a unit without motorized faders then to deactivate them since I think that the motors add a little bit of resistance. 

Also, any other recommendations would be amazing!! I tried buying a faderCTRL, but am still waiting to get an order in. 

Cheers,


----------



## Havoc911 (May 25, 2018)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Behringer X-Touch Compact -
> or
> Behringer X-Touch Extender-


 
I'd probably see if you could pick up a used BCF somewhere. Regarding the X-touch, I did a lot of research on those as I was planning on going with one when I upgraded my studio and wanted a larger control surface. I'm almost certain that the extenders cannot function as a stand alone unit. I am certain that the X-touch does not send MIDI CC data. It's a big complaint among people who use those devices and Behringer doesn't seem to care. The X-touch compact does send MIDI CC, so that would be the only viable option of the 2 you listed.

You might look into some of the available solutions for tablets like Lemur or Metagrid. These will give you MIDI CC (faders or XY pads depending on preference) and generally lots of useful buttons to run macros or key commands that speed up your workflow.

Good luck


----------



## tack (May 25, 2018)

You could consider Bome MIDI Translator to translate whatever is being output by the control surface faders (usually pitch bend messages) to MIDI CC. This is what I do -- not because my control surface doesn't let me output CCs, but because with pitch bends I get 14 bits of resolution and this gives me more flexibility -- and it works well.

Probably falls on the moderate-advanced side of the technical skill spectrum though.


----------



## Mike Marino (May 25, 2018)

Maybe consider FaderCtrl?

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/faderctrl.58734/

They are custom built so I think mileage has varied for some. Happy with mine however. I'm sure you can PM or email Corey for more details. There were also some people in that thread selling their units as they either didn't care for them or bought extra.


----------



## Will Blackburn (May 25, 2018)

I feel the same about motorized faders. Ended up selling my faderport and reinvested in a Panorama P1. The software is a bit buggy with cubase but not a workflow killer, could just be i need to update it. The faders are smooth and not too short. Plenty of knobs to assign to anything you feel like and the transport bar is really handy. Good price too.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (May 25, 2018)

Havoc911 said:


> I'd probably see if you could pick up a used BCF somewhere. Regarding the X-touch, I did a lot of research on those as I was planning on going with one when I upgraded my studio and wanted a larger control surface. I'm almost certain that the extenders cannot function as a stand alone unit. I am certain that the X-touch does not send MIDI CC data. It's a big complaint among people who use those devices and Behringer doesn't seem to care. The X-touch compact does send MIDI CC, so that would be the only viable option of the 2 you listed.
> 
> You might look into some of the available solutions for tablets like Lemur or Metagrid. These will give you MIDI CC (faders or XY pads depending on preference) and generally lots of useful buttons to run macros or key commands that speed up your workflow.
> 
> Good luck


I do have lemur, and use it a lot, but I prefer physical faders for my main CC's. Wow, I didn't know the X-touch compact cant send out CC data. I know they say the same for the BCF. I had to not use any of the software and hard program everything manually, but it worked like a charm. I thought the x-touxh would be the same. Good to know.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (May 25, 2018)

Mike Marino said:


> Maybe consider FaderCtrl?
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/faderctrl.58734/
> 
> They are custom built so I think mileage has varied for some. Happy with mine however. I'm sure you can PM or email Corey for more details. There were also some people in that thread selling their units as they either didn't care for them or bought extra.


Yes, I've been trying to purchase a FaderCTRL for over a month now, Im not getting any responses anymore. HAve tried placing orders several times. 

Ive heard there is little to no resistance on the faders, is that true?


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (May 25, 2018)

Havoc911 said:


> I'd probably see if you could pick up a used BCF somewhere. Regarding the X-touch, I did a lot of research on those as I was planning on going with one when I upgraded my studio and wanted a larger control surface. I'm almost certain that the extenders cannot function as a stand alone unit. I am certain that the X-touch does not send MIDI CC data. It's a big complaint among people who use those devices and Behringer doesn't seem to care. The X-touch compact does send MIDI CC, so that would be the only viable option of the 2 you listed.
> 
> You might look into some of the available solutions for tablets like Lemur or Metagrid. These will give you MIDI CC (faders or XY pads depending on preference) and generally lots of useful buttons to run macros or key commands that speed up your workflow.
> 
> Good luck



I'm confused. It looks like this screenshot shows the x-touch mini using the x-touch editor to send out MIDI CC's for faders and encoders, exactly what I was looking for. Am I missing something? Apparently, the x-touch compact can do it?


----------



## Mike Marino (May 25, 2018)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Yes, I've been trying to purchase a FaderCTRL for over a month now, Im not getting any responses anymore. HAve tried placing orders several times.
> 
> Ive heard there is little to no resistance on the faders, is that true?


Ah man...that's unfortunate. You've emailed Corey directly as well??? In any case I know there were some other people throughout that thread who were selling (and willing to ship) units they had purchased.

The faders on my unit have a small amount of resistance; smooth but not loose enough to rattle or move around. For those that have their unit sitting atop their MIDI keyboard there have been reports of faders moving and sending CC data from the vibrations of playing. I have not had this issue with my unit.

I bought mine during the second ordering process I believe.


----------



## Mike Marino (May 25, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is finished being developed....but here's a possible future option from Casey Edwards.


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 25, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BEHRINGER-B-CONTROL-FADER-BCF2000-Used/192543803943?epid=1124568185&hash=item2cd4814a27:g:5ywAAOSw92Ra~l9n


----------



## Havoc911 (May 25, 2018)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> I'm confused. It looks like this screenshot shows the x-touch mini using the x-touch editor to send out MIDI CC's for faders and encoders, exactly what I was looking for. Am I missing something? Apparently, the x-touch compact can do it?


Yes, the X-touch compact *can* send CC, the regular X-touch cannot.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (May 25, 2018)

Mike Marino said:


> Ah man...that's unfortunate. You've emailed Corey directly as well??? In any case I know there were some other people throughout that thread who were selling (and willing to ship) units they had purchased.
> 
> The faders on my unit have a small amount of resistance; smooth but not loose enough to rattle or move around. For those that have their unit sitting atop their MIDI keyboard there have been reports of faders moving and sending CC data from the vibrations of playing. I have not had this issue with my unit.
> 
> I bought mine during the second ordering process I believe.





Mike Marino said:


> Ah man...that's unfortunate. You've emailed Corey directly as well??? In any case I know there were some other people throughout that thread who were selling (and willing to ship) units they had purchased.
> 
> The faders on my unit have a small amount of resistance; smooth but not loose enough to rattle or move around. For those that have their unit sitting atop their MIDI keyboard there have been reports of faders moving and sending CC data from the vibrations of playing. I have not had this issue with my unit.
> 
> I bought mine during the second ordering process I believe.


No, I have only PM'd him. Is his email address public? I would rather buy one of those personally.


----------



## Mike Marino (May 25, 2018)

I thought maybe it was in the thread. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Dom (May 9, 2019)

Anyone using an iCon Platform X+? Apparently Midi CCs can be configured via a utility https://iconproaudio.com/product/platform-x-plus/


----------



## DS_Joost (May 10, 2019)

You can pickup a Novation Zero SL MkII for the price of a videogame these days. That's what I did. Great little unit, nice display, lots of knobs and great concave faders, which is a must for me.

Edit, I am talking about the box, not the keyboard:


----------



## Ben (May 10, 2019)

Dom said:


> Anyone using an iCon Platform X+? Apparently Midi CCs can be configured via a utility https://iconproaudio.com/product/platform-x-plus/


I use the platform M+. It's the same as the X+ but it adds a master section.
Works fine. Make sure to update the firmware to the latest version (can be done with the utility).
You can set it up as Mackie control and everything will work out of the box in your DAW (at least in Cubase), but you could also set it up as generic remote. The faders send pitch-bend information by default, but you can change it to CC with the utility.
The motor-faders are not too loud, and the touch detection works fine.

The only downside are for me the panning-knobs: you can turn them as far as you like, but the firmware saves the internal CC value, so I didn't succeed setting this up as relative CC.

As far as I know these controllers are the best price/value for controllers with motorized faders.


----------



## Dom (May 11, 2019)

Thanks Ben. Looks like a good option for a simple CC controller, ignoring the motorised faders. I can't really see other compact options with reasonable length faders. Novation's faders, mentioned above, look very short to me.


----------



## Ben (May 11, 2019)

If you don't want to use the motorized fader, just don't plug in the power supply. It will still work fine, but it will turn off the motors. (You should plug in the power supply when upgrading firmware!)


----------



## whiskers (May 11, 2019)

DS_Joost said:


> You can pickup a Novation Zero SL MkII for the price of a videogame these days. That's what I did. Great little unit, nice display, lots of knobs and great concave faders, which is a must for me.
> 
> Edit, I am talking about the box, not the keyboard


What kind of videogames are you buying? 

3-4 though, sure


----------



## DS_Joost (May 11, 2019)

whiskers said:


> What kind of videogames are you buying?
> 
> 3-4 though, sure



I should have clarified that I bought mine second hand, but in almost mint condition. And it wasn't the only one I could find. All prices were hanging around 60-80 euros. Bought mine for 65.


----------



## scoringdreams (May 11, 2019)

Ordered my NakedBoards MC-8 just a few days back...would the OP be interested in such options?

https://nakedboards.org/mc8.html


----------

